# Street Legal and New shoes



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Haven't been active on MIMB within the past few months. Ended up moving over to Tucson, AZ while i was on a short break. Found out you could pretty much ride anything on the street.....so of course I made the brute street legal and have been terrorizing the neighborhood the past couple weeks haha. I also ran across a killer deal on a set of "almost new" ITP 106s and Terracross tires. Quite abit different terrain than Texas, but I'm enjoying the riding out here. Only problem is that we have zero mud, although we have some pretty gnarly washes. I was able to snap a few pics since i've been here. Hope you guys enjoy.


































Crop circles, donuts, target or _ _ _ _ (you fill in the blank) done by the brute.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...wondered where you ended up. Knew it was somewhere on the "Dry-Side" of the line. Yep....its a whole-different world. Be sure to hit the superstition mountains. We ride that sometime when in Florence. There's some "pucker" up in there....lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice, getting to ride the brute ever day Looks like it's hot out there though. Here in Houston it was a drought too... Except for today, has been pouring all day now.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i wish i could make the brute street legal, id have one for mudding and one to goto work on lol. how does it handle the rode?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Surprisingly it handles okay. My tires are balanced right now and I get a shimmy from 35ish and up. Other than that it's pretty fun, just have to take turns slower than you would in a car. I'll be playing with my suspension within the next few weeks, right now i still have it on my dirt setting. I'm sure i'll make a big difference.


----------

